# Savannah stoker vs pellet pro



## C. Reed (Jan 3, 2019)

Need some advice.  Recently purchased a traeger tailgater and have made several cooks and so far the temp swings are terrible, 80 - 100*. Called traeger and they sent me a new controller and no luck. Tried different start up times and no luck. So I'm thinking of upgrading to a new controller.  So what's everybody's experience / preference between Savannah stoker and pellet pro controller's.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jan 3, 2019)

I have read of some guys having trouble with the pellet pro. I have never read about anyone having problems with the Savannah Stoker.


----------



## LilGTO71 (Jan 3, 2019)

C. Reed said:


> Need some advice.  Recently purchased a traeger tailgater and have made several cooks and so far the temp swings are terrible, 80 - 100*. Called traeger and they sent me a new controller and no luck. Tried different start up times and no luck. So I'm thinking of upgrading to a new controller.  So what's everybody's experience / preference between Savannah stoker and pellet pro controller's.


Hi, I also made a call about this same temp swing.  I was told the old way of starting the smoke cycle is no more.  They now want you to close the lid, let it smoke for about 10-15 min, the in 25 or 50 degree increments, climb to your desired temp.  In other words, it can take about 30 min to temp stabilize.  Rained the last week everyday but suppose to clear up tomorrow.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 3, 2019)

I picked up a Traeger tailgater used for $100 last summer. Temp swings are ridiculous. I rarely use unless I’m in a big hurry for just a few burgers.


----------



## C. Reed (Jan 3, 2019)

LilGTO71 said:


> Hi, I also made a call about this same temp swing.  I was told the old way of starting the smoke cycle is no more.  They now want you to close the lid, let it smoke for about 10-15 min, the in 25 or 50 degree increments, climb to your desired temp.  In other words, it can take about 30 min to temp stabilize.  Rained the last week everyday but suppose to clear up tomorrow.


So are they wanting you to close the lid, set it on smoke, let it heat up for 10 - 15 mins than set your cook temp?


----------



## C. Reed (Jan 3, 2019)

retfr8flyr said:


> I have read of some guys having trouble with the pellet pro. I have never read about anyone having problems with the Savannah Stoker.


Can you recall what types of problems?  I'm not cooking for a mass of people. Just family and or few friends.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jan 3, 2019)

Basically the same problem with temp swings. I remember one guy tried everything and couldn't get it to work correctly, ended up sending it back. When you put a PID on your grill, it has to be calibrated for that grill and this is what Savannah Stoker does so well.


----------



## LilGTO71 (Jan 4, 2019)

C. Reed said:


> So are they wanting you to close the lid, set it on smoke, let it heat up for 10 - 15 mins than set your cook temp?


Yes that's correct.  Incrementally raise your temp after that to your desired temp.  I'm only relaying the techs comments


----------



## bregent (Jan 4, 2019)

You might also consider the RecTec controller. I've seen more and more folks installing them on other brands lately. I think it's less expensive as well.


----------



## C. Reed (Jan 4, 2019)

Pulled the trigger today on the Savannah stoker.  Itll be in mid next week and we'll see from there. Fingers crossed.. thanks for al the help.


----------



## illini40 (Jan 4, 2019)

C. Reed said:


> Pulled the trigger today on the Savannah stoker.  Itll be in mid next week and we'll see from there. Fingers crossed.. thanks for al the help.



I will be curious to hear how it works out.  Keep us posted.


----------



## jcj112562 (Aug 7, 2019)

I put a Savannah Stoker on a CampChef Woodwind, watched a couple YouTube videos about how to calibrate the PID for my grill, and it has worked like a champ for everything.  The ability to program a profile for smoke and different temps and when to stop and hold...it does everything I need, and does it well.


----------



## sweetride95 (Aug 8, 2019)

+1 on the Savannah. It's made my Traeger run the way it should.


----------

